# Ha...who needs CNC?



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I did some playing around today on the DIY lathe. It was all about what was required to do a particular operation and get it done quickly. In all it took about 6 hours. Just bare not even scuffed for finish. You can't do this on a router crafter, Legacy or a Laguna but You can do it on your lathe at home! Takes some time and some thinking.








I took about an hour to cut the template and turn the basic shape.









Took an hour to get the tooling change and get the offset on the router and template. Then I cut the first two sets of grooves. The rod rides against a pillar to keep the cutter 90 deg to the surface.









I needed a small diameter so I used a piece of pipe on the tail stock center for tracking the cable. I drilled a hole through the pipe so the cable would bite and not slip. I disconnected the longitudinal feed wheel so the longitudinal feed would move with the least amount of effort and turned the work this advanced the longitudinal feed at a set rate like threading on a metal lathe. I had both of the cables running side by side so when I wanted to change the direction of the spiral I just hooked up on the other cable. ! hour there









For these it was back to hand cranking.









Everything in the bag of tricks for today! Swivel router mount. Perpendicularity post. Template and follower.









The unfinished finished product!

About 10 inches in diameter and 12 inches tall


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

That's pretty cool, nice work


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow. Impressed.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Check out video, and his library you can do it too!

http://www.jeffsturnedwood.com/Video.html

http://www.jeffsturnedwood.com/GalleryMenu.html

Can you make another exact copy of the first? Just kidding looks good! I was impressed with the initial form without embellishments.


----------



## jsg (Feb 23, 2010)

Outstanding. I love it. Wished I had one of those. How much does it cost to make a lathe anyway? I would like to make a 12-16 inch swing lathe with a short bed so I can stand on the end use tools rather than leaning over the bed. Something like those homemade bowl lathes you see around the internet.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

wow!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice work; nice machine.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Bill I can make an exact duplicate! In either rotation! The headstock and the longitudinal feeds are locked together. I used a cable on the proof of concept but the final install calls for chain on the indexing ring you can see in the back of the lathe spindle and 1/4 inch cable running the length of the bed in a parallel loop. this way I can lock onto either for left or right hand leads. I had not see the Jeffsturned woods before, thanks for the link. it would appear that he does his more free hand and follows up with a lot of hand work. they are beautiful!

Jack I have about 400 in this one. I have had some parts for years. I had the motor, the large I beam and the steel for the legs laying around. I have had the linear slides and electrical parts with the exception of the VFD for several years. The tailstock is one of four I have for a 10" atlas lathe. I work as an industrial mechanic and if I think I can use it when it thrown away I ask to have it. the front 2" dia guide rail was 125 dollars by itself! the cost of steel has gone crazy!

Thanks for looking!,and for the comments! I have been needing a little kick in the pants for finishing this project off. once the weather gets good I have to finish off an addition on the house or I may have a stormy summer lol.


----------



## ironman246 (Dec 28, 2012)

That is a very nice peice. Looks like you got it going on.

Ray


----------

